# legends



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Saw this on another network, anybody else have any information??? Sure looks better than the cartoon stuff, jus sayn...RM

http://www.autoworldhobby.com/legends/slot-cars/


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I would applaud that if it were to come about. but, I think that is old news that was shelved for various reasons. seems I heard something about that series 3 or 4 years ago and then nothing else after.
there is always hope though and I will hold out hope that I am wrong and this is in the pipline.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

vintage Funny cars and dragsters, I would buy everyone they put out!:thumbsup:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I would still rather see T-Jet or AFX. If they did the dragsters like the originals I would try to get them. I'm just not that impressed with all the new 4-gear stuff.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I would be on those like white on rice!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

alpink said:


> I would applaud that if it were to come about. but, I think that is old news that was shelved for various reasons. seems I heard something about that series 3 or 4 years ago and then nothing else after.
> there is always hope though and I will hold out hope that I am wrong and this is in the pipline.


I wasn't sure, maybe AW is listening to the positive comments...RM


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Randy, I sure hope so. maybe I dreamed the aforementioned "old news"
LOL


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

it is dated November 2012? so maybe it'll come true.


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

They are coming out with a series of vintage funny cars and dragsters in 1/18th diecast in the next couple of months. They may have acquired the rights for slots too. The first one due out in diecast is Connie Kalitta's Bounty Hunter funny car.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Plus or minus 90 days...  :lol: I will say this has the potential to be a great thing, but it can also be a mess. Let's hope and try to stay positive that they get it 100% right. 

Hints for the AW design team:
Look at pictures of real cars and make them look like them. Not just the car designs, but the stance, tires tucked inside, low to the ground, gnarly and mean.

Don't put goofy flames on them. 
Don't put graffiti on them. 
If you can't handle licensing fees for some particular driver, find one who is happy for a little exposure. 
For those who do gripe, give us the underlying paint job without the name. We can make our own decals if need be. Maybe have a few with funky paint jobs, but have the side panel white so our decals will stand out better.
Don't put all your eggs in one basket. The T Jet and X traction fans are getting antsy for a few new models. Remember, not all of us like the size of the 4 gears, and not all of us have a drag strip.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This is just what ive been hoping for on the drag racing stuff.
I recently bought a ton of diecast 64th scale 70s funny cars.
If they do as well as they have done on the modern pro stocks and funny cars,
we will be very pleased with the final product.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Put yer own press releases down!*

ABSOLUTELY no artistic freedom allowed until they can actually produce accurate, representational, facsimiles.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh, and one more thing. It takes the same amount of time and money to do it wrong as it takes to do it right. Think things out clearly in the design dept. before the manufacturing dept. takes over.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

..and you would think that with +or + 90 days, they would get it right?


----------



## MGroothuis (Jan 7, 2003)

These are happening. We're tooling new bodies for this program. Vintage Charger, Mustang, Camaro, and Challenger. More to come later in 2013. We have around 20,000-22,000 photos of late 60s thru 70s drag racing. The graphics replicate actual cars, not fantasy vehicles.

More to come as soon as test shots arrive.

Mike
AW


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yesssss! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

pms485 said:


> These are happening. We're tooling new bodies for this program. Vintage Charger, Mustang, Camaro, and Challenger. More to come later in 2013. We have around 20,000-22,000 photos of late 60s thru 70s drag racing. The graphics replicate actual cars, not fantasy vehicles.
> 
> More to come as soon as test shots arrive.
> 
> ...


That's great! What chassis?

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## MGroothuis (Jan 7, 2003)

These are 4Gear. Shorter XT or TJet chassis didn't fit the proportions of the longer funny car wheelbase. I don't know if we're making new rims for them in 2013 or not yet, but for sure the first ones will not. :wave:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

pms485 said:


> These are 4Gear. Shorter XT or TJet chassis didn't fit the proportions of the longer funny car wheelbase. I don't know if we're making new rims for them in 2013 or not yet, but for sure the first ones will not. :wave:


For drag racing I wouldn't mind a divorced front axle to make a longer wheelbase like the AFX Funny cars('Cuda, Pinto, Vette...). I would LOVE to see some T-Jet drag cars. AW already makes some great cars that with the proper graphics would be great drag cars. Challenger, 'Cuda, Charger and some of the Brand X cars.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

Really excited about this. The more Mopars the better. In addition to the 1971-74 Chargers and 1970-74 Challengers, I hope the Cuda body is on the list as well (and 1968-70 Chargers, 1967-69 Barracudas, 1971-74 Satellites, 1970-74 Duster/Demon, etc...).

Here's one of my custom HO scale Mopar funnies. It is a highly modified AFX Cuda funny car with Troy Mead decals. Some of you may remember this from about 10 years ago on this board. The cars pops a wheelie at the hit of the throttle:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

WOW Mike, that is fantastic news.
looking forward to new releases.
thanx for the news!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

pms485 said:


> These are happening. We're tooling new bodies for this program. Vintage Charger, Mustang, Camaro, and Challenger. More to come later in 2013. We have around 20,000-22,000 photos of late 60s thru 70s drag racing. The graphics replicate actual cars, not fantasy vehicles.
> 
> More to come as soon as test shots arrive.
> 
> ...


I Love you... (don't tell my wife !)


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great 70s music to my ears!!!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome news!!! Chrome wheels please!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes please, how about some chrome wheels and new designs for the TJet wheels!!! Thanks for the video KD, love those sounds!!! ... RM


----------



## Rick Voegelin (Oct 27, 2006)

You made my day! Great, great news.

Thanks,
Rick V.



pms485 said:


> These are happening. We're tooling new bodies for this program. Vintage Charger, Mustang, Camaro, and Challenger. More to come later in 2013. We have around 20,000-22,000 photos of late 60s thru 70s drag racing. The graphics replicate actual cars, not fantasy vehicles.
> 
> More to come as soon as test shots arrive.
> 
> ...


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Now this is really a step in the right direction! I will surely add some of these to my collection as long as they don't look cartoonish. I am bummed that they are 4 gear though. 4 gear cars tend to be too big and bloated looking to me. Much prefer the standard T-Jet size.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

TUFFONE said:


> Now this is really a step in the right direction! I will surely add some of these to my collection as long as they don't look cartoonish. I am bummed that they are 4 gear though. 4 gear cars tend to be too big and bloated looking to me. Much prefer the standard T-Jet size.


I agree!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

kiwidave said:


> Awesome news!!! Chrome wheels please!


Chrome wheels, the single best thing you can add to your car to change the look. Please! Please! Please!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Retro drag cars.........YEAH!!!*

WOW! I tell you what if these look as Cool as the cars in the Video Kiwi Dave posted (THANKS...I love that sound also) I wouldn't care if they came with NO RIMS...lol 

Bob...will wait & see...zilla


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Awesome stuff,vintage Funny cars are my favorite!As far as the 4 gear chassis goes I haven`t even considered buying any due to the larger size which doesn`t look right next to my AFX cars but I would buy a 4 gear Funny car or dragster as the 1-1`s have a longer wheelbase so it should "fit".


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

http://www.70sfunnycars.com/index.html

'nuff said.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

WOW. I've been neglecting this thread because based on the title, I thought it was about this kind of racing. This is very cool, and might be just what I need to get me interested in the 4-Gear chassis...

--rick


----------

